# Router ip address problem



## afrodyt2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

My 11 year old sister messed with my router settings and now I have no wireless service and my ip address is wrong. I have a belking router and my ip address is usually 192.168.2.x well she went onto the router security page and changed the ip address. I tried ipconfig /release and renew. I tried manually changing the ip address back but then the internet doesn't work at all. I've been tryingt o fix this crap since last night and before I kill this kid, someone please help me!

The desktop is running XP, the router is a belkin Pre-N router. I'm using a DSL modem with verizon service and now I can't get back to the security log in page for the router to change the ip address back or anything else. It's almost like the desktop doesn't recognize the router. I've tried unplugging both and restarting the computer. I can't figure out how to uninstall the router and reinstall.


----------



## Travveh (Jan 8, 2009)

Hit the reset button on the back to go back to system default... Router will revert back to 192.168.2.1 There are also programs out there that scan whatever series of IPs you like to test for their activity. Try Angry IP Scanner. I'd also suggest trying Wireshark... connect your pc straight to the LAN port of the router (nothing in the WAN) and start a live capture. The IP should spring up in the list there. Those are the two tools I generally use.

Honestly, easiest is resetting the router, unless you have lots of settings changed and whatnot.


----------



## afrodyt2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've done that at least 10 times and it does no work. I've unplugged everything and restarted the computer. I've unplugged the power cord from the router and restarted then plugged it back in. It doesn't work. I was on the phone with tech support for 2 hours and they had me do that 5 times as well as manually changing the ip address and when I have the correct IP address, I have no internet access.


----------



## Travveh (Jan 8, 2009)

Fried WAN port maybe? I don't know, I'm at a loss... If it's kinda new, return it and get a new one. Lol.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

